# Blizzard-Korea: BÃ¼rorÃ¤ume bekamen Polizeibesuch wegen Diablo 3 Abzocke



## Tigra Watanabe (1. Juni 2012)

Wie die Seite computerandvideogames.com meldet, wurden in Korea die Büroräume von Blizzard von der Polizei durchsucht.
Dieses folgte auf die Beschwerden der koreanischen Spieler, welche eine Rückzahlung forderten, weil Diablo 3 unspielbar war und wegen der unfairen Behandlung von Seiten Blizzards.
Die Fair Trade Comission hat die Durchsuchung empfohlen, da die nicht Rückgabe Regel von Blizzard gegen koreanische Gesetze verstoßen hat.

Den englischen Originaltext könnt ihr hier nachlesen: Korean authorities raid Blizzard offices

Ob dieses wohl noch in anderen Ländern passeren kann?
Was meint ihr?


----------



## Nicnak (1. Juni 2012)

Ja klar. Recht so..

http://youtu.be/kWIWtrkZxUw


----------



## Derulu (1. Juni 2012)

Tigra schrieb:


> Ob dieses wohl noch in anderen Ländern passeren kann?
> Was meint ihr?



Nope...etwas andere Gesetzeslagen (in Europa zB. Rückgabe, wenn nicht defekt, was es ja nicht ist, per Gesetz nur bei Onlinekauf innerhalb 14 Tagen und nur in wiederverkaufsfähigem Zustand und mit "Wertminderungsabgeltung" an den Verkäufer - die bei gebrauchter Software mit unbrauchbarem Key sehr sehr hoch liegen dürfte)


----------



## Nicnak (1. Juni 2012)

> ...und wegen der unfairen Behandlung von Seiten Blizzards



Was solln der Quatsch schonwieder,
der weibliche Wizard sieht ja wohl mal voll asiatisch aus. Oo


----------



## Noxiel (1. Juni 2012)

Namecalling entfernt.


----------



## floppydrive (1. Juni 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Namecalling entfernt.



Das nennst du Namecalling nicht wirklich oder


----------



## orkman (1. Juni 2012)

wird leider nicht so in anderen laendern passieren da die gesetzesgrundlagen anders sind ... wie hier schon erwaehnt wurde .... trotzdem find ichs geil was da gerade abgeht ... und recht haben sie ... anscheinend konnte man da nur schwer spielen da die chinesen sich anscheinend ueber koreanische server eingeloggt haben und gespielt haben ... ausserdem weiss blizzard doch dass korea DAS land ist wo am meisten gezockt wird .... dann noch vorbestellerzahlen ansehen etc... mich wird brennend interessieren was jetzt folgen wird


----------



## Derulu (1. Juni 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> wird leider nicht so in anderen laendern passieren da die gesetzesgrundlagen anders sind ... wie hier schon erwaehnt wurde .... trotzdem find ichs geil was da gerade abgeht ... und recht haben sie ... anscheinend konnte man da nur schwer spielen da die chinesen sich anscheinend ueber koreanische server eingeloggt haben und gespielt haben ... ausserdem weiss blizzard doch dass korea DAS land ist wo am meisten gezockt wird .... dann noch vorbestellerzahlen ansehen etc... mich wird brennend interessieren was jetzt folgen wird



Was soll folgen? Chinesische IPs werden gesperrt werden (denn das ist dort das Problem)...That's it


----------



## orkman (1. Juni 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Was soll folgen? Chinesische IPs werden gesperrt werden (denn das ist dort das Problem)...That's it




hmm ka ...hab doch vor ein paar tagen gelesen dass das nicht geht da taiwan auch chinesische ip's hat , die aber auf koreanischen servern spielen ... war irgendwie sowas ...


----------



## RandomCharr (1. Juni 2012)

Wegen was man alles die Polizei einschaltet XDDD
Ist doch echt lachhaft - aber njo das ist Korea, denke nicht das sowa sin Deutschland passiert~


----------



## Arosk (1. Juni 2012)

Die asiastischen Server hatten doch garkeine Probleme... lol


----------



## Derulu (1. Juni 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Die asiastischen Server hatten doch garkeine Probleme... lol



Doch hatten sie...und was für welche


----------



## Tigra Watanabe (1. Juni 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Nope...etwas andere Gesetzeslagen (in Europa zB. Rückgabe, wenn nicht defekt, was es ja nicht ist, per Gesetz nur bei Onlinekauf innerhalb 14 Tagen und nur in wiederverkaufsfähigem Zustand und mit "Wertminderungsabgeltung" an den Verkäufer - die bei gebrauchter Software mit unbrauchbarem Key sehr sehr hoch liegen dürfte)



Ich copy and paste mal was ich im anderen Beitrag geschrieben hatte und was meine Meinung dazu ist:



Tigra schrieb:


> Das Stimmt nicht ganz, Blizzard ist als Anbieter eines Produktes dazu verpflichtet, das es so zur verfügung gestellt wird, das es nutzbar ist.
> Wenn etwas nicht funktioniert oder die Nutzung verhindert ohne das der Endnutzer daran Schuld hat, dann muss der Hersteller entweder nachbessern oder das fehlerhafte Produkt zurücknehmen und den Kaufpreis erstatten (Stichwort Garantiebestimmungen).
> Wenn Blizzard als Hersteller ein Produkt mit einer Serverstruktur nutzt, in diesem Fall um das Cheaten aus Diablo 2 zu verhindern, dann muss Blizzard auch die dafür nötigen Server bereitstellen, da ohne diese das Spiel nicht nutzbar ist.
> 
> ...



Die Koreaner haben Schritten unternommen weil daas Spiel, wie ja bekannt, teilweise nicht nutzbar war oder ist, je nachdem was der Patch letzte Nacht macht (noch nicht probiert).
Blizzard hat dem Beitrag nah eine No Retour Klausel, was für mich heist das sie das Spiel nicht zurücknehmen wollen (Monatsgebühren gibts ja nicht zu erstatten) und daher die Gerichte und der Verein für den fairen Handel sagen konnten das Blizzard eine fehlerhafte ware geliefert hat, denn wäre sie Fehlerfrei, dann gäbe es keine Probleme und dabei ist es egal ob das Problem bei der Software oder den Servern liegt.
Wie jemand schon richtig sagte, Blizzard hat eigendlich doch mit WoW seit über 7 Jahren Erfahrungen mit Onlinegames und daher sollte sowas eigendlich nicht mehr vorkommen, da bringt auch deren Service Aussetzungs Klausel nix.
Blizzard als Anbieter muss dafür sorgen das die Kunden in einem akzeptablen Zeitraum die ware nutzen kann oder muss diese wenigstens für Ausfälle entschädigen (in WoW waren das wenn die Server längere Zeit ausfielen, eine Spielzeitgutschrift von 1-3 Tagen, ka was und ob diablo auch sowas bekommt, wär aber eine sicher akzeptable Entschägigung zb wenn man ein oranges Zufallsitem bekommt oder was anderes wie Blizzardpoints).


----------



## Derulu (1. Juni 2012)

Tigra schrieb:


> Wie jemand schon richtig sagte, Blizzard hat eigendlich doch mit WoW seit über 7 Jahren Erfahrungen mit Onlinegames und daher sollte sowas eigendlich nicht mehr vorkommen, da bringt auch deren Service Aussetzungs Klausel nix.
> Blizzard als Anbieter muss dafür sorgen das die Kunden in einem akzeptablen Zeitraum die ware nutzen kann oder muss diese wenigstens für Ausfälle entschädigen



Das Problem: 18 von 24h am Tag ist das Produkt fast problemlos nutzbar, ausgenommen die Downtimes wegen Hotfixes und sonstigen Fehlerbehebungen. Sie haben, meine ich mich zu erinnern, sogar schon mal einen Prozess gewonnen bei WoW, bei einem Kunden, der klagte, weil er aufgrund von serverdowns nicht spielen konnte, aber doch schon bezahlt hatte. "Entschädigungen" leisten sie laut eigenen AGB inzwischen nur noch, wenn sie Server innerhalb von 72h nach dem Offlinenehmen nicht wieder starten...


----------



## Madir (1. Juni 2012)

RandomCharr schrieb:


> Wegen was man alles die Polizei einschaltet XDDD
> Ist doch echt lachhaft - aber njo das ist Korea, denke nicht das sowa sin Deutschland passiert~



In Korea gibt es halt eine andere Gesetzeslage als hier, deshalb ist es nicht lachhaft und es wird auch in Deutschland aus dem Grund nicht passieren.


----------



## orkman (1. Juni 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Das Problem: 18 von 24h am Tag ist das Produkt fast problemlos nutzbar, ausgenommen die Downtimes wegen Hotfixes und sonstigen Fehlerbehebungen. Sie haben, meine ich mich zu erinnern, sogar schon mal einen Prozess gewonnen bei WoW, bei einem Kunden, der klagte, weil er aufgrund von serverdowns nicht spielen konnte, aber doch schon bezahlt hatte. "Entschädigungen" leisten sie laut eigenen AGB inzwischen nur noch, wenn sie Server innerhalb von 72h nach dem Offlinenehmen nicht wieder starten...




die gilt fuer die EU und die USA soweit ich weiss ... in SK is das ja aber anscheinend anders ... also kann blizz auch deshalb in SK zum schadensersatz gezwungen werden


----------



## Hosenschisser (1. Juni 2012)

Ohne die Effekthascherei im Titel und das Vorweggreifen des Durchsuchungs- und Ermittlungsergebnisses, wäre dieser Thread noch informativer und vor allem objektiv neutral gewesen. So ist er leider nur forentypisches Gegröle.


----------



## Sethek (1. Juni 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Ohne die Effekthascherei im Titel und das Vorweggreifen des Durchsuchungs- und Ermittlungsergebnisses, wäre dieser Thread noch informativer und vor allem objektiv neutral gewesen. So ist er leider nur forentypisches Gegröle.



Wie bitte? Haben wir den selben thread gelesen? Hier wurde doch sachlich diskutiert und von mehreren Teilnehmern einiges zu Hintergründen etc. beigetragen, oder?
Gegrölt hat hier zumindest - wenn ich nicht an selektivem Sekundenschlaf beim durchscrollen von threads leide - nach meinem Ermessen niemand.

Natürlich ist der thread nicht frei von Sinnentleertem, aber die entsprechenden Poster kennt man ja mittlerweile schon an den Namen und Avatarbildchen, da kann man ja drüberscrollen - zumals bei den speziellen Personen ja ohnehin in der Regel egal ist für die "Qualität" des Inhalts, zu welchem Thema sie sich gerade äußern.


----------



## Nicnak (2. Juni 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Das nennst du Namecalling nicht wirklich oder



Du hast n Bildchen gebastelt und mich auf eine Stufe mit nem Typie aus der Sowjetunion gleichgestellt.
Dass ist net nur Namecalling, sondern auch ein persönlicher Angriff...



> Das Stimmt nicht ganz, Blizzard ist als Anbieter eines Produktes dazu verpflichtet, das es so zur verfügung gestellt wird, das es nutzbar ist.



Wird es doch. Wenn auch net rund um die Uhr. (leider)
Und nachbessern tun Sie doch auch. Bei D2 sogar 18 Jahre lang.

Blizz hat sich das Credo gesetzt alle Spiele möglichst überall auf der Welt gleichzeitig rauszubringen.

Mich kotzt das Ganze auch irgendwo an,
hätten Sie es lieber "nochmal" verschoben um nen halbes Jahr.

Aber die Probs haben viele, bsp. WAR.


----------



## orkman (2. Juni 2012)

so liebe leute ... hab nen andern artikel zur geschichte gefunden .. muss ehrlich sagen dass ich ihn net ganz gelesen hab , aber es zeigt das was ich oben schon erwaehnt hatte .... die china IP's koennen nicht gebannt werden da Taiwan auch auf den SK servern spielt und das spiel in taiwan schon offiziell draussen ist ... dies ist oder war (ka) jedoch nicht der fall fuer china ... und so haben lauter chinesen sich das spiel via ausland gekauft oder so und spielen eben ueber die SK server wenn man die china ip's bannen wuerde , wuerde man auch die taiwanesen blocken die jedoch legal dort spielen ... dies wiederrum wuerde auch leute sauer machen ... jedoch waere blizz wohl besser bedient mit der chinesischen/taiwan rechtsgrundlage als mit den SK rechten (die ja anscheinend was fuer gamer tut). witzig bei alle dem finde ich dass ich jetzt noch immer nicht weiss zu wem taiwan gehoert , da taiwan china ip's hat und china behauptet es gehoere zu ihnen, ausserdem steht im artikel auf wikipedia dass eben taiwan zu china gehoert ... sofern ich mich aber noch erinnern kann ist taiwan doch eins der laender die fest aussagen dass sie NICHT zu china gehoeren wollen ... bitte lasst diese bemerkung aber nicht in ein geflame ausarten ... is mir eben nur aufgefallen, und falls wer was naeheres dazu sagen kann wuerde ich dies sehr begruessen... so hier der artikel: http://www.techinasia.com/korean-diablo-3-players-blizzard-ban-chinese-ips-181/


----------



## Hosenschisser (2. Juni 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Wie bitte? Haben wir den selben thread gelesen? Hier wurde doch sachlich diskutiert und von mehreren Teilnehmern einiges zu Hintergründen etc. beigetragen, oder?
> Gegrölt hat hier zumindest - wenn ich nicht an selektivem Sekundenschlaf beim durchscrollen von threads leide - nach meinem Ermessen niemand.
> 
> Natürlich ist der thread nicht frei von Sinnentleertem, aber die entsprechenden Poster kennt man ja mittlerweile schon an den Namen und Avatarbildchen, da kann man ja drüberscrollen - zumals bei den speziellen Personen ja ohnehin in der Regel egal ist für die "Qualität" des Inhalts, zu welchem Thema sie sich gerade äußern.



Habe mich ausschließlich auf den Titel und den Eröffnungspost bezogen.

Punkt 1: "wegen diablo 3 Abzocke" 
Komplett falscher Sachverhalt. Es wurde gar nichts wegen irgend einer Abzocke durchsucht, sondern weil der Verdacht im Raum steht, daß Blizzard mit dem Nicht-zurücknehmen von bereits registrierten Spielen evtl. gegen koreanisches Gesetz verstoßen hat. Das hat ungefähr soviel mit Abzocke zu tun, wie DSDS mit guter Musik.

Punkt 2: "wegen der unfaieren Behandlung" und "die nicht Rückgabe Regel von Blizzard gegen koreanische Gesetze verstoßen hat"
Siehe Punkt 1. Es ist noch gar kein Ermittlingsergebnis bekannt und sehr wahrscheinlich auch noch nicht vorhanden. Somit kann nicht von einer unfaieren oder gesetzeswidrigen Behandlung die Rede sein. Ob es so ist, wid aktuell geklärt. Die Durchsuchung ist Teil der Klärung und nicht Teil des Ergebnisses. 
Für den einen oder anderen vielleicht nur ein kleiner Unterschied, im Endeffekt ist es aber genau der der den Unterschied zwischen Berichterstattung und Effekthascherei ausmacht.

Um genau zu sein entspricht nur der erste Satz der Wahrheit, der rest ist frei erfunden. Warum weiß ich natürlich nicht genau, aber der Verdacht, daß e zum, steigern des Skandalpotenzials gedacht ist liegt schon ziemlich nahe.


----------



## orkman (2. Juni 2012)

interessant fand ich dann noch das hier im blizz forum : "Und man darf nicht vergessen, in Deutschland haben Kunden das Recht auf Nachbesserung, wenn ein Produkt nicht den Versprechungen entspricht. Kommt mir bitte nicht mit AGB, die sind hierzulande zum Großteil sowieso nichtig. Nach dreimaligem Nachbessern hat der dt. Kunde das Recht die Ware zurückzugeben und den vollen Verkaufspreis erstattet zu bekommen. Patch 1.0.2a kann man als dritte Nachbesserung ansehen. Sollte sich also nicht endlich gravierend was ändern ist es euer gutes Recht das Spiel zurückzugeben und zwar unabhängig davon, was in den AGB gefaselt wird. Wie auch immer Blizzard sollte schleunigst zusehen, dass normale und angemessene Verhältnisse für die Nutzung von Diablo3 zustande kommen, sonst wird es eng mit deren Rechtsspielraum und die Geduld der zahlenden Kunden kennt auch Grenzen - die Koreaner machen es vor, auch bei uns ist der Verbraucherschutz bereits informiert und tätig." heisst man koennte auch hier sein geld zurueck verlangen nach dem 3ten patch ? wird sich aber sicher nicht durchsetzen  obwohl die leute sich da im forum anscheinend noch drueber streiten ... wie in jedem gesetzfall ^^


----------



## Sethek (2. Juni 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Habe mich ausschließlich auf den Titel und den Eröffnungspost bezogen.
> 
> Punkt 1: "wegen diablo 3 Abzocke"
> Komplett falscher Sachverhalt. Es wurde gar nichts wegen irgend einer Abzocke durchsucht, sondern weil der Verdacht im Raum steht, daß Blizzard mit dem Nicht-zurücknehmen von bereits registrierten Spielen evtl. gegen koreanisches Gesetz verstoßen hat. Das hat ungefähr soviel mit Abzocke zu tun, wie DSDS mit guter Musik.
> ...



Jau, so formuliert hab ich auch nichts mehr zu meckern (was ja ohnehin schon Seltenheitswert hat ).
Ich fand eben einige Beiträge durchaus interessant und durchdacht und wollte die nicht pauschal untergebügelt wissen - der Eröffnungspost wirkte auf mich auch eher wie eine Schlagzeile aus der Bild denn wie ein sachlicher post.


----------

